# How do I add friends?



## T3hscott (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry if this is a bit of a n00b Q but how the hell do you add friends on here, do I need to be a higher level or something?


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

i think you need to be bronze member first


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

click the star symbol where my profile is and add reputation ............. :whistling:


----------



## T3hscott (Dec 29, 2011)

uhan said:


> click the star symbol where my profile is and add reputation ............. :whistling:


lol you fishing for more rep there UHAN..............I'll gladly add after your help on my 5x5 thread


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

think you have to be likeable, which im afraid lets you down


----------



## T3hscott (Dec 29, 2011)

lolik said:


> i think you need to be bronze member first


Hmmm friendless for a while then lol


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

uhan said:


> click the star symbol where my profile is and add reputation ............. :whistling:


Yes you also need to do this to one silver member and a bronze member, no point in looking for a bronze member when im here lol. Anyway add friends is in your profile section somewhere on the left.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

T3hscott said:


> lol you fishing for more rep there UHAN..............I'll gladly add after your help on my 5x5 thread


how can i not rep you 

one green bar to ......8 :lol:


----------



## T3hscott (Dec 29, 2011)

uhan said:


> how can i not rep you
> 
> one green bar to ......8 :lol:


Whoa man just seen ave shot up thanks very much


----------

